# Generic Penzance substitute



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

there seems to be some supply side issue's with my current on-line retailer.
The Bulk Penzance I had ordered, now has no ETA. And tins are out of stock also.

My question for the experts is what Brand/Blend would be considered the absolute closest thing to Penzance


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I just had a bowl of SG balkan flake that reminded me a little of Penzance. Not completely though, but somewhat similar.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

ps, just found this: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153050


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

Krumble Kake from smokers haven.

Pirate Kake from C&D.


----------



## Old_Salt (Feb 25, 2008)

madurofan said:


> Krumble Kake from smokers haven.
> 
> Pirate Kake from C&D.


Cool. I was already building a list of C & D items I wanted to sample.


----------

